# Ramp Length Requirements



## Teber (Jun 14, 2010)

I am currently working on a production of Sweeney Todd and part of the set includes a system of stationary ramps. What is equity standard or acceptable standards for making a stationary ramp. 
Thank You!


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure about equity standards, but a UIL ramp is 1' rise per 4' run. In building codes, the general rule of thumb is 1" of rise will require 12" of ramp.


----------



## Drmafreek (Jun 14, 2010)

Did a little search on the AEA website and this is what I found out of one of the rulebooks, specifically the URTA Rulebook.


> Raked Stage.
> Prior to the construction of any raked stage where the incline will be greater than ½ inch per foot, the University and/or Theatre shall promptly notify Equity in writing of such plans and provide such information as Equity may reasonably request. It is understood that when a set is being utilized from a prior production, said notice may not be possible and the University and/or Theatre agrees to notify Equity as soon as a determination is made that such set will be utilized.
> 
> When a raked stage of greater than ¾ inch per foot is used, an instructor, such as a physical therapist, sports therapist, or other qualified instructor/practitioner, will give instructions to the cast, prior to opening, as to how to perform on the raked stage in order to minimize the risk of injury.
> ...


----------



## MPowers (Jun 14, 2010)

The following is from the 2008 rule book. I do not believe this section has changed since. 


AGREEMENT AND RULES
GOVERNING EMPLOYMENT
UNDER THE
EQUITY/DTP PRODUCTION CONTRACT

(J) Raked Stage. Prior to the construction of any raked stage where
the incline will be greater than one-half of one inch per foot, the Producer
shall promptly notify Equity in writing of such plans and provide such
information as Equity may reasonably request. It is understood that when a
Producer is utilizing a set from a prior production, said notice may not be
possible and the Producer agrees to notify Equity as soon as a determination
is made that such set will be utilized.
When a raked stage is used, a qualified instructor will give instructions to the
cast, prior to opening, as to how to perform on the rake in order to avoid the
risk of injury. Thereafter, brush-up instructions will be provided at least once each year. Instructions will also be provided for all replacement actors, as
well as Swings and Understudies, before their first paid public performance.

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 14, 2010)

Just sent a message to AEA to see what they say. 

It seems to me that the rules would be different for a full raked stage vs. a ramp between flat levels. But I don't see that in any of the rule books I'm looking at.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 14, 2010)

See also the thread How steep can you rake a stage? - ControlBooth.


----------



## Teber (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with gafftaper -- I would imagine the rules would be different for a ramp rather than a whole raked stage -- however i now know alot about rakes and their angles haha


----------



## belexes (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to offer a really unprofessional opinion: use common sense. If you think it's too steep, it probably is.


----------



## museav (Jun 19, 2010)

ADA guidelines are 1:12 for ramps in new construction with up to a 30" rise allowed. In existing construction it can be as steep as 1:10 for a maximum 6" rise and 1:8 for a maximum 3" rise. There are also other related requirements for handrails (required for a greater than 6" rise or 72" run), landings (minimum 60"x60" clear), etc. However, here is a stage for a ballet with a 1:2.5 rise, Juilliard | The Juilliard Journal Online.

I don't know but would think the ramp use, the ramp surface, the presence of rails or some form of guard, etc. might affect what is considered acceptable.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 22, 2010)

Well as I said above I wrote to AEA a few days ago. Here is the reply I got back:


> In the new rulebooks we are referring to ramps and rakes as inclined playing surfaces to include them in the same "family". So yes, that does include ramps.
> In the Production rulebook, available online in the document library, please refer to the Safe and Sanitary section to find the inclined playing surface language.
> In our Stock agreements we have this additional language regarding ramps:
> 
> ...


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 22, 2010)

> ...for ramps, a maximum angle of 7.5 percent is considered safe.


For those mathematically-challenged, 
7.5% translates approximately to a pitch of 29/32" (0.9") over 12", or 4.3°.
A 1:12 pitch would be 8.3%, or 4.8°. 
The previously-mentioned 1/2:12 would be 4.2%, or 2.4°.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 6, 2013)

So I know we did this 10 years ago when I was in high school, but we did a lot of unsafe things back then. 

I want to have my students build a ramp to get down from a 6' platform. I need the ramp to only extend 14' out from the platform. This gives the ramp an angle of about 23 degrees. I plan to put down some 1x4s for grip and I was thinking about adding something like drawer liners to add some traction. Clearly there will be some sturdy railings involved as well.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## MPowers (Dec 7, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> ....but we did a lot of unsafe things back then.......from a 6' platform. I need the ramp to only extend 14' out from the platform. This gives the
> 
> ramp an angle of about 23 degrees......add some traction.......
> Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?



As you said, you did many things that wrre unsafe. This is too steep for safety. This moves into the specialty rehlm such as the cliff face for K-2. Why a ramp 
instead of steps? 6' x 14' is only slightly less than the "stage standard" of 6" rise to 12" run.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 7, 2013)

If you are really feeling the ramps I would do three switchbacks of 8' runs giving you a 3:12 slope, granted that is an extra amount of lumber for the switchbacks and it is only 8 feet long then but would be 3x wider.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 7, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> So I know we did this 10 years ago when I was in high school, but we did a lot of unsafe things back then.
> 
> I want to have my students build a ramp to get down from a 6' platform. I need the ramp to only extend 14' out from the platform. This gives the ramp an angle of about 23 degrees. I plan to put down some 1x4s for grip and I was thinking about adding something like drawer liners to add some traction. Clearly there will be some sturdy railings involved as well.
> 
> Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?




Is this used by large most of a large cast frequently, or bay a small number of people for one or two passages? I would be much less bothered if - say - two actors go to the summit and descend once in the show - and have lots of rehearsal and training - then if chorus after chorus went up and down. These are not simple questions with one rule fits all.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 8, 2013)

Again I ask, WHY a ramp? Does anyone with heels come down the ramp? Even 2" character shoes are a pain going down a ramp.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to abandon this post over the weekend. The main reason behind the ramp is that it seemed to me like the best solution for how to get people on and off the stage.

There will be a 6' high 24' long platform that is going to be up stage. I want actors to be able to enter and exit from stage left and stage right. I was hoping that a ramp would be a workable option since it would save me from having to build two more staircases. I was hoping that a ramp would allow for faster access to the stage, but if it can't be done safely, I will try to work a couple of staircases into the budget.

How long would the ramp have to be for it to be safe? Is there some stage standard for ramps, or does it really have to be as shallow as the ADA ramps with 1" rise to 12" run.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 9, 2013)

24' which is why I suggested the three switch backs of 8' but only because I thought it would be facing the stage. If it is off stage I would still make stairs its less on wood and if you standardize the stringers you can use them many times over.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 9, 2013)

We were already building two staircases for the set, so I've decided to build one more for stage left and use some stairs from the last show for stage right.

Thinking back, the ramps we used back in HS were pretty darn dangerous. I don't want my students thinking that is acceptable, I guess I just need someone else to confirm that it was a bad idea. Now I kinda want a reason to build a 24' ramp though.....


----------

